# Best molds to start with?



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

]I posted this in another thread, but I think no one will see it over there, so I decided to make it a topic! Thanks for your help, everyone!/

I am just starting with soap, and so far I have made some batches that I and everyone who has tried a sample, really like. Did a bit of marketing research and it looks like I could go somewhere with this, so I want to make the careful jump into making this a (small) side business. Therefore I need 'looks' in my soaps, so a good mold that ensures my soaps always look nice and consistent. Who can give me some advice? What is the best mold type to use, or should I have a few kinds? I really like the 'log-type' molds, they look practical, but I'm worried about being able to cut them into consistent individual bars later. I also like the molds that have 1 layer of bars, with individual dividers, because I think that way I could 'texture' the tops of the bars and/or add something to the top, and also would this be the only type of mold I can swirl with, or does that work in the log type, too? I wish I was in a financial position to just go out and buy a heap of molds and see what works, but that's not how it is, so I want to spend money on good quality molds that will last a long time, and that if I ever 'grow big' can still be used, but that if I don't grow will be a good set of molds for a small variety of soaps (I like soaps with herbs, natural but professional look, I don't want a bunch of 'cute' shape molds)

Please :help ? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

If you like the look of round soaps, pvc is a good inexpensive mold.

I do not like to line molds and love silicone molds. WSP has the green mold, which I believe almost every soaper owns at least one.  I think this is the link to the *new* green mold (not green anymore though) http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ce™+Loaf+-+Regular+-+Clear+Silicone+Mold+1501

I have some acrylic molds that I have been happy with. The dividers make even bars all the time (no cutting). This company has GREAT customer service and super quick shipping- http://www.soap-making-resource.com/slab-soap-molds.html#8lbacrylicslabmold

Vicki and a couple others have been very pleased with Kelsie molds. I ordered from her last year and begged her for months for the molds I ordered- never got them or a return call/ email. She did have some personal issues last year, so maybe that was a factor.

HTH


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Jennifer - I love the WSP molds. But honestly, I have nothing to compare it to. They are not that expensive and unmold very easily. No lining. I have the slab molds (the ones you were talking about above that have the score lines). You can do nice textured tops if you want (thicker trace) or not (pour at thinner trace). Easy to cut straight with a wide putty knife. I also have their log guest molds (really small) that I make sample bars out of. For those, I use a miter box with the same putty knife. If you bought a log mold, a cheap miter box could do it. Or there are those that have a tank which I have no idea what that's about, but I believe it cuts a log into bars in one fell swoop. But pricey. I tried PVC for shaving soap. I hated it! Bought the round molds from WSP. Not exactly liking them either, but now that the weather is cooler, they are cooperating better.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Jennifer and Cindy. I checked out your links, Jennifer, and it turns out the WSP log mold is out of stock, but your other link (soap making resource) also has a silicone log mold plus their slab molds look really cool and sturdy. I'm thinking of getting one of each for starters. I love the idea of putting some texture on the soap tops. I may try the PVC, too, that seems cheap to try and not a big loss if I find out I don't like it to much. 

The miterbox!!!! Thanks, Cindy, I was so worried about getting the bars even, because I am the kind of person who can't draw a straight line, let alone cut one! I feel more and more confident about this whole soap business!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have upland and woodfield log silicon lined log molds. I also have slab molds (silicon) which I really do not like. I prefer the look and shape and size of the log molds. I also have two wire cutters (one is a tank) that cuts the whole log at one time. I cut one bar at a time for years but boy, do I love my cutters. I did not like using the miter box so I bought a one bar at a time cutter made of wood and I also have a stainless one. 
www.woodfieldswood.com
I personally only make one round soap - a shaving soap. I don't like round soaps so I stick with what I like. 
I have a lot of WSP silicon molds that have four or 6 cavities for extras. Square - which I use for loofah soap, rectangles, small squares for guest soaps. I bought a bunch when she was discontinuing and restocking with the slick finish. They all work well. I have the green ones as well. They make the same size soap as my upland log. I make 100 oz soap batches which fills my double woodfields and or one upland log and one green WSP mold.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got the Kelsei Vicki molds, am still learning it, but everyone who has used them loves them. I like the Crafter's Choice silicone pink 12 bar slab mold with indications of where to cut. I use 45oz batches to test new fragrances before I make a big batch.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat I obviously like the Kelsie Vicki molds :rofl Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I still love my silicone molds. I have uplands and silvermoon, logs and slabs that I cut into logs. When I first started dh made my molds (wood) and I lined them with freezer paper.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Where's that "LIKE" button! I do use predominately 3" pvc and love them for most all my soap. They are very nice for swirls and confetti which I do alot of. I have molds from Milky Way, WSP and still really prefer the pvc. I also have an oval pvc pipe mold (which are very simple to make too). Try Melissa at www.lemelange.com she has good prices on SOME things and I stress on some things. Her Milky Way molds are the best price I have found yet, so I will continue to buy them from her.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So haven't we made your decision easier, Marion? :biggrin


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have log molds and pvc molds, both 3" and 2" and four of the Vicki Kelsie molds. I use my kelsie molds for all my regular soaps, the log molds for salt bars, the pvc 3" for castile and "naked" facial soaps, and the 2" pvc mold for party favor soaps. The pvc are hardest to cut evenly without an expensive cutter, but I've got it figured out now and can do a decent job with a one-at-a-time cutter. 

The one mold I'd really like to have is the mold with individual soap dividers that you put in after you have poured your batch. I'd like to have an easier time of doing embedds for special soaps and feel this type of mold would make that a lot easier for me.

The one type of mold I don't do currently are those little individual soaps, with goats, and flowers and whatnots. I like to charge the same price for all my soaps, and with those being so much smaller, I'm not sure I could justify it...but don't feel I can charge less because those soaps take much longer to pour, are prone to air bubbles that would ruin an individual soap, etc. Also, I make 113 oz batches and cannot imagine pouring that many small molds. And what color and scent would each different mold have??? It's too confusing to me! I did see soaps sold from those indivudual molds on Tasha Tudors website for $14.95 EACH! They were in a special-made box, so go figure...maybe someone would pay more for a shape!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> The one mold I'd really like to have is the mold with individual soap dividers that you put in after you have poured your batch. I'd like to have an easier time of doing embedds for special soaps and feel this type of mold would make that a lot easier for me.


This is why I really like this mold- http://www.soap-making-resource.com/slab-soap-molds.html#8lbacrylicslabmold 
So easy!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Not doing the soap but am doing the marketing and molded soaps sell.
And they sell for more. We sell our soap dishes boxed with a molded soap from Jennifer for 18.00 each boxed set. I can't keep up with the soap dish production or I would sell more! 
Just a plug for molded soaps 
Lee


----------

